# Uhrzeit bzw. Datum ändern



## Leugim (16. April 2004)

Hi, wollte fragen, ob ihr eine möglichkeit wisst, die system zeit und datum nach belieben zu ändern.... sprich einfach klick drauf und per eingabefeld die Uhrzeit + Datum eingeben, sodass die Systemzeit auf diesen Zeitpunkt umgestellt wird...
Ich brauche dies zur programmierung eines Tools, wozu mich ein befreundetes (älteres) ehepaar gebeten hat... Bei denen ist die Biosbatterie im Eimer und die Uhrzeit und datum sind immer vermurkst.... Weiß jemand, wie's geht?
Ach ja...bin Anfänger 
Danke schonmal


----------



## fhr (16. April 2004)

Wie wäre es mit ner neuen Biosbatterie 

kostet ca 5€ und is einfacher ein zu bauen als das Programm zu schreiben...

aber wenn du dir die Arbeit machen willst solltest du vielleicht mal posten in welcher Sprache du das realisieren willst bzw. in welcher Sprache du schon ein bisschen Ahnung hast ....


----------



## Leugim (16. April 2004)

in Vb hab ich 'n bisschen ahnung... von Pascal (haben wir gerade in der Schule) auch...
Ich wollte aber möglichst eine Benutzeroberfläche haben, da die Leute damit besser zurecht kommen... Das mit der Uhrzeit ist eigentlich auch nicht der Hauptpunkt, dennoch wichtig... Sie wollten ein Tool haben, mit dem sie mit einem Klick ihre Programme öffnen können (Word, Taschenrechner, Excel, Solitär usw.)....Sie sind beide 80 bzw. 85 und die Desktopsymbole sind ihnen zu unübersichtlich...


----------



## fhr (16. April 2004)

dann würde ich nichts programmieren ...

dann würde ich einfach ein Ordner erstellen und da alle Vernküpfungen reinschmeißen die benötigt werden ...

diesen Ordener ziehst du dann einfach an den oberen Rand vom Bildschriem... dann dockt er dort an...

danach einfach vom Rand wegziehen in die Mitte des Bildschirms oder so...

dann mit der rechten Maustast reinklicken ---> Ansicht --> Große Symbole...

und schon hast du ein Fenster wo alles mit einem Mausklick gestartet werden kann...

und des ist einfach zu verwalten als wenn du jeweils im Code ein Programm hinzufügen wills. Ausser du schreibst einm Programm was Drag&Drop unterstützt ... aber dann wirts schon komplizierter...


----------



## Leugim (16. April 2004)

das mit den Verknüpfungen passt schon... An den Programmen ändert sich ja meistens jahrelang nichts...Wie ich ein Programm aufgerufen kriege ist ja auch häufig genug im Forum gefragt und beantwortet worden... nur das mit der Uhr nicht und das wurm mich, obs irgendwie geht...


----------



## fhr (16. April 2004)

ich guck mal..da wird es bestimmt befehle für geben...

aber wie gesagt .. mit der BIOS-Batterie wärst du wirklcih besser dran...

und wenn du den leute erklärst das sie zweimal hintereinander auf die Uhr rechts unten drücken müssen...

der Dialog der dann aufgeht... is doch einfach... und besser Programmieren könnte man den auch net!


----------



## SixDark (16. April 2004)

Hi!

Ich nehme mal an Du benutzt VB 6.0?! Da gibt es einen API-Befehl, der nennt sich ShellExecute, mit diesem kann man aus einem VB-Programm heraus andere Programme aufrufen.


```
'############ Deklaration
Private Declare Function ShellExecute Lib "shell32.dll" Alias "ShellExecuteA" (ByVal hwnd As Long, ByVal lpOperation As String, ByVal lpFile As String, ByVal lpParameters As String, ByVal lpDirectory As String, ByVal nShowCmd As Long) As Long

'############ Aufruf
ShellExecute Me.hwnd, "open", "C:\Windows\Calc.exe", vbNullString, "C:\", 0
```

Hier findest Du auch einen API-Viewer, der Dir nähere Informationen über die Funktionen in Windows liefert: http://www.activevb.de/rubriken/apiviewer/index-apiviewer.html

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------



## Leugim (16. April 2004)

Danke für die Antwort... Das mit dem API-Befehl hatte ich schon vorher mit der Such-funktion herausgefunden....  
Mir geht's Hauptsächlich um das Problem, wie ich ein Programm schreibe, das mir die Systemzeit und das Datum auf Mausklick verändert...
Ich hab' halt leider nicht mal einen Ansatz von ner Ahnung, wie das zu machen ist
*seufz* :sad:

Geht das Öffnen nicht auch mit dem shell Befehl?

```
Shell "C:\Windows\calc.exe"
```


----------

